# OK to give cooked brown rice?



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

I ran out of pigeon feed at home (I have a 50# bag in my storage space across town) and I haven't fed them for 48 hours. I have some cooked brown rice - is it OK to give them that as an emergency supply, then I'll get the bag of seed out of my storage space tomorrow?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Uncooked brown rice is better. Crumbled brown bread maybe. Uncooked peas or thawed frozen peas and corn too. Uncooked lentils, split peas, etc.?

48 hours? Can't you get a small bage of dove mix or mixed corn from a pet store?


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Thanks John. They are street pidges, plenty of junk to pick up off the ground. But they have become spoiled by their nightly feast that I throw up on the carport roof and I worry about them when I don't give it to them.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

They sure know how to make me feel guilty! I always used to throw the feed up on the carport roof at night so they wouldn't know who their Secret Santa is - because 10 other people park back there and I didn't want the pigeons' behavior to give away that I was feeding them.

But the little buggers are smart. I missed a couple of night feedings and fed them in daylight a couple of times and now they freaking RECOGNIZE me (and my dog). 

Today I went down to get my car to drive to my storage space to get the bag of seed, and there were about 10 of them, solemnly and hopefully lined up on the edge of the carport roof, waiting for me to feed them. Imagine how they felt as I drove away!

I came back a while later as dusk was approaching, and threw extra rations up on the roof. Only four came to eat, but I will put more up tonight and they'll make up for their missed rations the past couple of days.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

lol. I know, pigeons and doves are really good at giving you sad puppydog eyes once you get to know them, huh? Every morning my ringneck dove cock does the same--acting like he's starving to death. I'm sure right now he thinks he is, since he and his mate are feeding babies right now. There's always food in the bowl, of course, but "newer" is apparently better even if I take it out of the bowl and put it right back in in front of him *facepalm.*


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

SerendipityCA,
Cooked Brown Rice should be ok, esp. since it's been like 48 hrs...[!!]...Feral pigeons in Bangladesh eat all kinds of rubbish...but I know that cooked rice is popular,cause I see Ferals always crowding the open garbage pits we have here. Hope they are doing fine,peace 
YaSin


----------

